

Ask HN: What would you do with a Google Mini? - subpixel

I have a mint-condition, never used rack-mountable Google Mini search appliance from 2007. Model # MINI-0020.<p>http://www.google.com/enterprise/search/mini.html<p>The process by which I spent $2900 for it only for it to sit idle is embarrassing to recount. But let my shame be your gain. Use it for a client, or open it up and hack it.<p>It can be yours for $350, and I'll take Visa/MC - you'll have the same protection as if you ordered it online (read: the ability to dispute the charge in case of non-delivery).<p>Thanks.
======
aitoehigie
do you have a macbook pro? I really need one, new or used

